# My special Girls!!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Tomorrow one year ago I lost Spice to cancer at age 8 years old and Thursday last week I lost Peanut at age 1 year old suddenly. Don't know why they where took from me so early but everything has a reason.
I know Peanut is with Spice playing hard.
*I ONLY WANTED YOU​*They say memories are golden
well maybe that is true.
I never wanted memories,
I only wanted you.

A million times I needed you,
a million times I cried.
If love alone could have saved you
you never would have died.

In life I loved you dearly,
In death I love you still.
In my heart you hold a place
no one could ever fill.

If tears could build a stairway
and heartache make a lane,
I'd walk the path to heaven
and bring you back again.
Our family chain is broken,
and nothing seems the same.
But as God calls us one by one,
the chain will link again.
 
RIP my Sweet Girls


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your losses.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Take comfort in knowing that they are together and free from any pain...You will never forget but your pain will ease over time.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You were blessed to get to spend time with such beauties. Enjoy their memories always. In time the pain will ease and memories of them will bring a smile to your face again and again.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That was a beautiful tribute to your girls. Run free sweeties.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Gone too soon, but both of them are beautiful angels now.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

beautiful tribute for 2 beautiful girls..... know they are happy and free of pain and smiling down on you.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> beautiful tribute for 2 beautiful girls..... know they are happy and free of pain and smiling down on you.


I'm smiling, Peanut will be home tomorrow, the same day Spice passed away, Peanut is coming home ( her Ashes) kinda strange but I'm sure it all happened for a reason















*Jack and Rusty​* 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow, I wished I had some comforting words. Hold on to those fond memories they gave you.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Heidi, I'm sorry for the loss you are feeling now. I know your girls are playing hard and keeping an eye out for you. That poem is a beautiful tribute to two beautiful golden girls. All my best.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Both of your beautiful girls were taken way to soon. It is heart breaking to lose then at any age, but seems especially so when they hve not gotten to live a full long life of happiness. I look at my KLayCee, now 8 1/2 with enlarged heart, "fat" kidney' and can't help but wonder how much longer I will have my sweet little girl. And i hug her and shed a tear or two. how we loved this fur babies of ours.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Your girls will Run swiftly, play hard and sleep softly free from pain. Take Care, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks all, today was a rough day, Spice left me today 1 year ago and Peanut came home today(Ashes) also.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

The poem is a loving tribute to your golden girls at the bridge, sorry for your losses, their memories will live in your heart forever.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

What a beautiful poem. Thanks for sharing that and sending you a furry hug from my pack-o-three in Ohio. 

Sorry this is so hard. Cherish the memories. 

Lisa W


----------

